# Removal of PICC line - Is there a CPT code for the removal



## rm426

Is there a CPT code for the removal of a PICC line?
I see where 12 people have viewed this but....no response
Can anyone shred some light on this ?


----------



## lindacoder

It is my understanding there is no CPT code for removal of a non-tunneled line but you can charge an E/M. The code for a tunneled line removal is 36589. Hope that sheds some light.


----------



## susanp

I agree with Linda that you should file an E&M for the removal of a PICC line.


----------



## MEZIESKY

Is was told the same. Just use a E/M code.


----------



## banjo

*PICC line removal*



rm426 said:


> Is there a CPT code for the removal of a PICC line?
> I see where 12 people have viewed this but....no response
> Can anyone shred some light on this ?



I had this situation this week.  We were not the ones who inserted the PICC line and pt was seen in our office for a post op visit.  I billed an established pt visit (99213) and applied a 24 modifier.


----------

